# Smoking rabbit



## twistedroo (Feb 28, 2006)

G'day all, love this site. Wondered if anyone could give me a few ideas on smoking rabbit. I have done one, it came out ok but I think it could be a lot better. The rabbits I get are just average size and very very lean. There's no fat along the flanks at all but lots of muscle. I'm smoking in a brinkmann.
Have a good one, Roo.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Feb 28, 2006)

Try using the 3-2-1 method and apply a good rub or seasoning, it might be the way to go. It will keep the meat juicy and it will come right off the bone.


----------



## monty (Mar 4, 2006)

This is not a true smoking method and I am going to try to adapt this recipe to a true smoke this spring but here goes anyway.

I take two rabbits and marinate overnight in olive oil, red wine vinegar, garlic, cilantro, oregano, ginger, a few cracked peppercorns and a few dashes of Kosher salt. (Season to your taste)
Prepare a sage dressing from scratch or use Bells Poultry Dressing Seasoning to make the dressing and dice one apple into it and then stuff the two rabbits and truss the carcasses "nose to tail". (No further comment from the peaniut gallery, please!) Cover the ends of limbs up to two inches with foil.
Then, using toothpicks, pin on slices of bacon, going completely around the two rabbits and spaced about an inch apart. Mount on a rotisserie skewer and place on rotisserie mount on gas grill. (Grills removed)  Only have one half of grill going. Adjust rabbits so they are over the unlit side. Use a "smoke box" to introduce smoke to the grill. (Since rabbit is rather bland I like Mesquite, but go for your own preference)  At about 225F the rabbits take about three to four hours to reach an internal temp of 165. If preparing wild rabbits go to 180. I mop alternately with fresh italian dressing and maple syrup cut with rum and sprayed from a spray bottle.
When the desired temp is reached wrap in HD foil and a few towels and allow to rest in a warmed cooler for about a half hour. Then enjoy!
Monty


----------

